# Could I get something deleted in the Story Hour boards?



## Rune (May 10, 2002)

Would it be possible to have a few posts deleted in my Seas of Fire thread, specifically on page 4.  Some bad blood spilled into the forum from the game, but the matter has been resolved personally and most of the subject matter (which is completely off-topic to the thread) has been deleted (although one guy never got around to it).  The posts are just wasting space and detracting attetion from the story hour, itself.

All of these posts are consecutive.  The posts, which we would like deleted are:


The one posted by *rathor* on 4-29-02 with the subject, "dont delete"
*drunkadelic*'s
*Rune*'s
*Flying Monkey Style*'s
*rathor*'s with the subject, "whoops"
*Virian*'s with the subject, "Loss of a good player"
*rathor*'s with the subject, "delete"
*Rune*'s

Please note that I also post a session of the story hour immediately after this string of posts that I don't want deleted!

Thanks for you time and care!

-Rune.

[Edit-I forgot to post the link!  Fixed, now--it even takes you to the correct page (4)]


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2002)

Deleting is quite hard at the moment: Whenever I try it, I usually get a time-out.
But I could try to split the posts off instead. Given our current server problems, though, this might also wreck the thread. 

Deleting the posts might also be possible during low-traffic times.


----------



## Piratecat (May 12, 2002)

I'll take care of it next low-activity chance I get.


----------



## Rune (May 13, 2002)

Cool.  Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Piratecat (May 17, 2002)

Done!


----------



## Rune (May 18, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Darkness (May 19, 2002)

Heh. Piratecat has been fighting his way through the Story Hour board with *Whirlwind Attack* and *Great Cleave*! 
(I've seen a few threads reduced by almost 100 posts, I think!  )
*Go Piratecat!!!*


----------



## Rune (May 20, 2002)

A thread that good, you don't...oh, nevermind!


----------

